# A Collective View



## SELFstyled (Jan 12, 2007)

M.A.C. collection as of *01.07.07*







I started my 'collection' around September '06 sooo I don't have much compared to everyone else but what I have works for me. I really gotta depot my e/s but I've been lazy about it heh.

More pix here!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 12, 2007)

loveit


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 12, 2007)

Oooh, pretty! I like the MSF's and your lipglass collection.


----------



## geeko (Jan 12, 2007)

that's a lot for a 4 month old collection


----------



## mistella (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## macface (Jan 12, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 12, 2007)

sweet! i love your brush roll


----------



## n_c (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice...esp. the brush roll


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 12, 2007)

wow that's a great collection for only starting in Sept!  I love it!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The pret a porter brush roll is one of my faves, glad I bought it!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW! thats such an awesome collection.


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

fun!  the brushes are making me especially jealous!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 13, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Great colleciton!  You have it all so neat and tidy.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jan 28, 2007)

awesome collection you must have a good job to have collected all that in four months. lol


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

very very nice collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the brush roll!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 If you depot...B2M GALORE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the pics of your collection, it's all so clear! and beautiful. Great collections and I loved that you labeled the colors in your gallery! 

where in heavens did you get that brush roll? my birthday is coming up and I am increasing my brush collection from 1 to 6 and I need a place to put 'em!


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought I'd update with a picture of my wee little Nars collection:






I'm beginning to like Nars more than MAC... :X


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 25, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NARS. I think I love MAC and NARS equally. It's sooo hard to pick, but hands-down NARS has better blushes. They're absolutely stunning...LOVELY LOVELY LOVELY COLLECTION


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 26, 2007)

omgosh, i love the nars! what's the name of the duo? its so prettyy


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dalgyal* 

 
_omgosh, i love the nars! what's the name of the duo? its so prettyy_

 
It's *Habanera* so GORGEOUS!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2007)

That is a really nice collection!  Such pretty colors!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice Collection !!


----------



## boudoir (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow! I love your collection! It looks like every piece can be used regularly. Love your Stila, and your Nars!
Where do you keep all your stuff??
(PS I eye an Azur in the background of your flickr pics, are you on TPF also? )


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoir* 

 
_Wow! I love your collection! It looks like every piece can be used regularly. Love your Stila, and your Nars!
Where do you keep all your stuff??
(PS I eye an Azur in the background of your flickr pics, are you on TPF also? )_

 
Thank you! I try to buy shades that can be mixed with what I already have. I love neutrals but I try use my other colours when I feel like experimenting.

I keep my stuff in a vanity drawer from Ikea (Malm series).






It's excellent for storing my other 'beauty' items as well.

Oh and yes, I'm on TPF too. My name is SELFstyled on there as well. Handbags, shoes & make up are my vices haha.


----------



## boudoir (Apr 1, 2007)

Excellent! I love how organized you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the same name on TPF as well... which I've been neglecting since I found this site! (Maybe good news for my wallet! LOL)
See you around!!


----------



## KAIA (Apr 1, 2007)

i'm obssessed!!!! with your brushroll!!!!!!! lol


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice colorful collection and cute sheets!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

BTW, which NARS blushes are those?


----------



## SELFstyled (May 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd upate my wee little Nars collection with a new picture...






Top L-R: Deep Throat, Angelika, Sertao, Torrid & Sin
Bottom L-R: Primer, (2) Dolce Vita, Tutti Frutti, Habanera Eye Duo & Laguna bronzer. 

Yes, slowly but surely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of these days I'll have to gather all my MAC (& Stila) & take an updated picture. It's grown so much since I created this thread.

* I do have pictures of what I have individually which I update often:
*MAC Arsenal
Beauty Arsenal
*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2007)

Nice collection and very neat set up.  NARS is great too.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 24, 2007)

O___O WOW is all i can say. I can only hope for my collection to be just as great as yours in a few months. I LOVE your Nars blushes and yes, i would love to see a collective photo of your collection with the new additions.

I really like your vanity drawer from ikea... ive been looking for one myself.


----------



## Jayne (May 24, 2007)

nice collection !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you should try the blushcreme from NARS, they're great too


----------

